
The RAMCloud Storage System - bluejekyll
http://blog.acolyer.org/2016/01/18/ramcloud/
======
tyingq
Apparently from John Ousterhout, creator of Tcl/Tk.

~~~
jzelinskie
Also, the Raft consensus protocol was designed to power the LogCabin project
which was designed to manage the configuration for RAMCloud.

------
akeck
Very cool. I wrote up an idea for a "cheap" ram file server a few years ago,
but I never got to test it thoroughly.
[http://www.bashedupbits.com/2010/03/ram-storage-
server.html?...](http://www.bashedupbits.com/2010/03/ram-storage-
server.html?m=1)

------
MCRed
Personally, I use Couchbase for this kind of stuff. Make a Membase (memcached)
bucket and all the data is in RAM. Its easy to persist of course, by putting
data in a Couchbase bucket as well.

~~~
derefr
Another cheap solution would be to use Erlang's mnesia with purely ets-backed
copies on nodes.

